

Extremely fast MRAM data storage within reach - boh
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-03-extremely-fast-mram-storage.html

======
calebmpeterson
So this is non-volatile RAM at r/w speeds of volatile RAM?!

If I'm understanding correctly, in-memory DB tech will enter a whole new
realm.

